# Trying to build custom dump/chipper/equipment trailer like Holmen Tree's



## arbor pro (Jun 8, 2009)

So, I'm moving this to a new thread hoping that holmen tree and a few others might see it and reply. I was previously posting in the "20' Bri-Mar Trailer' thread about wanting to build a custom trailer like that of Holmen Tree Service (http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=84123) but, I am running into problems with my local welders and trailer shops.

The trailer place doesn't want to supply a custom frame and hoist because of liability issues and the welding shop doesn't want to build the whole trailer from scratch because of time and liability issues so, I am looking at having to build this thing myself this next winter unless I can find another dealer to build me a frame and hoist assembly that I can build on from there.

What I need is a 20' frame as wide as possible including fender wells (not deckover) with an 8' side dump hoist and bed frame on the front and a 12' open frame (no decking on the back). Either dual 10k axles or triple 7k axles. If I get the aforementioned as a base, I can have my local welder build the chip box on the hoist assembly and mount my chipper onto the rear frame on one side and build me a ramp and platform for my mini skid on the other side.

Anyone got any suggestions for a trailer place that can hook me up with the frame and hoist for a fair price? I have found a couple of trailers online with dual 7k axles, a 14' rear wood platform and a 5x8 front dump box but i need heavier axles and a bigger chip box area and smaller rear bed area.

Thanks for any help. I will attach photos of my equipment and holmen tree's trailer in case the aforementioned link to the other thread doesn't work right.


----------



## ASD (Jun 8, 2009)

Y not just get one from morbark or bandit they both make one real colse to what you are looking for.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jun 8, 2009)

ASD said:


> Y not just get one from morbark or bandit they both make one real colse to what you are looking for.



They won't hold his mini.


----------



## arborworks1 (Jun 8, 2009)

I bet they would build you a rack for the mini If you contacted them about it. Actually the bandit is an end dump so you just throw some ramps on the back.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jun 8, 2009)

arborworks1 said:


> I bet they would build you a rack for the mini If you contacted them about it. Actually the bandit is an end dump so you just throw some ramps on the back.



That's a pretty cool idea but how do you transport the mini when box is full of chips?

I do really like the Bandit combo unit.


----------



## yooper (Jun 8, 2009)

this is an idea I have been trying to talk my F.I..L. into making, not for me but to market, the guy is a genus to me when it comes to fabrication. he made his own saw mill, fire wood processor and also a helicopter(belt driven may I add as for the helli). I am glad you posted this as I feel there is a market value to something like this. He doesn't seem to beleave me.


----------



## arbor pro (Jun 9, 2009)

ASD said:


> Y not just get one from morbark or bandit they both make one real colse to what you are looking for.



I don't need a new chipper. I have a bandit 200+. If I got a combo unit from morbark or bandit, i presume it would come with a chipper. 

And, like scott said, I rather like holmen's setup where the mini skid is hauled next to the chipper rather than in a box that is to be filled up with debris at some point and then you would have to make a return trip for the mini.

Thanks for the ideas though.


----------



## ASD (Jun 9, 2009)

You could sell your chipper. Buy the combo unit and put the mini in the back of your truck. I like holmen's setup to but getting some one to build it is going to cost BIG $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## arbor pro (Jun 9, 2009)

ASD said:


> You could sell your chipper. Buy the combo unit and put the mini in the back of your truck. I like holmen's setup to but getting some one to build it is going to cost BIG $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$



While I could put the mini in the back of my truck, I prefer not to. I've got a guy out of Nebraska looking into it. He said he can build anything. We'll see what kind of a price he comes back with. 

I'll tell him that if he builds me one for a good price, I can steer him towards a dozen more guys who also like the idea...


----------



## arborworks1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I like the idea of being able to haul it all at once but you are going to be pushing some serious weight with all that iron and a full load of chips. 

If you loaded mini on your truck, then you could get more chip capacity with a bigger dump box.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jun 9, 2009)

Maybe I've missed some discussion on this, but im curious. What advantage is there to a setup like that? Why not just use a chip truck and tow behind chipper? You could probably rig up something to haul the mini skid on the chipper if you wanted to. Would probably require a lot a modifications but it seems like it would still be less than a that rig. Here's a pic of the "poor mans mini skid" we used on a job a while ago.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jun 10, 2009)

Bearcreek said:


> Maybe I've missed some discussion on this, but im curious. What advantage is there to a setup like that? Why not just use a chip truck and tow behind chipper? You could probably rig up something to haul the mini skid on the chipper if you wanted to. Would probably require a lot a modifications but it seems like it would still be less than a that rig. Here's a pic of the "poor mans mini skid" we used on a job a while ago.



What you missed is where he is going to put his stump grinder.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jun 10, 2009)

arbor pro said:


> While I could put the mini in the back of my truck, I prefer not to. I've got a guy out of Nebraska looking into it. He said he can build anything. We'll see what kind of a price he comes back with.
> 
> I'll tell him that if he builds me one for a good price, I can steer him towards a dozen more guys who also like the idea...



The only other idea I have is to get a chipper on tracks. Then you can pull your mini, stump grinder and chipper on a trailer with a big enuf truck that has a chip box on the back.

This is the dirrection that I am wanting to go.


----------



## arbor pro (Jun 10, 2009)

Bearcreek said:


> Maybe I've missed some discussion on this, but im curious. What advantage is there to a setup like that? Why not just use a chip truck and tow behind chipper? You could probably rig up something to haul the mini skid on the chipper if you wanted to. Would probably require a lot a modifications but it seems like it would still be less than a that rig. Here's a pic of the "poor mans mini skid" we used on a job a while ago.



What you missed is what I'm going to do with the bigger logs that won't go through the chipper. I plan to pull the new trailer setup with my 1-ton with 12' dump box. I can chip the brush into the box on the trailer and throw the bigger stuff into the 1-ton without having to make a seperate trip to get a dump trailer. My 1-ton is set up to carry either the mini skid or my sc252 behind the cab of the truck (sideways) and still have an 8' bed for holding logs, stump mulch, whatever.

In one equipment setup, a single guy could haul a dump truck, chipper, chip box, mini skid and stump grinder to a job site in a single trip. As I see it, for a one-man operation, it's the most efficient setup I can think of. I realize that a larger tree service that runs 3-4-5 man crews will be more efficient by using a different equipment setup. I think the trailer combo Holmen Tree has and that I am wanting to build is better suited for a single operator or small tree service. For me, it's all about efficiency and figuring out how to get the job done the fastest and the most economically while still ensuring that the work is done right.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jun 10, 2009)

Sounds interesting. I'd love to see pics once you get it built.


----------



## John464 (Jun 10, 2009)

Still working solo huh? I would say hiring one good employee to drive a seperate truck that hauls your stump machine/dingo. Put logs in this truck and take this truck out to all your removals. Even if its part time. Have this guy come in on all your removal work 3 days a week. Get it done twice as fast and be able to hold twice as much

Take your chip truck and build a bigger box. Take this truck to all your trimming/pruning work. And if you need the dingo mod your chipper for the dingo to mount on.

Twice the trucks and another employee, for the small investment you would make twice as much profit or more. I think we spoke about this before, but I am not a fan of anyone doing this kind of work(anything beyond hedge trimming) without atleast one employee, just unsafe and inefficient in my humble opinion.


----------



## arbor pro (Jun 11, 2009)

John464 said:


> Still working solo huh? I would say hiring one good employee to drive a seperate truck that hauls your stump machine/dingo. Put logs in this truck and take this truck out to all your removals. Even if its part time. Have this guy come in on all your removal work 3 days a week. Get it done twice as fast and be able to hold twice as much
> 
> Take your chip truck and build a bigger box. Take this truck to all your trimming/pruning work. And if you need the dingo mod your chipper for the dingo to mount on.
> 
> Twice the trucks and another employee, for the small investment you would make twice as much profit or more. I think we spoke about this before, but I am not a fan of anyone doing this kind of work(anything beyond hedge trimming) without atleast one employee, just unsafe and inefficient in my humble opinion.



I do have a part-time guy who helps me with removals and aerial prune jobs. However, he usually drives the truck that pulls my genie towable aerial lift so, unless I hire a 2nd guy to drive a chip truck or pull a grinder, we are usually one truck short to get everything to the jobsite. 

Further, sometimes, I do work alone when taking down hedge rows or prune jobs that don't require the aerial lift. When that's the case, it would be nice to take my chipper, chip box, mini skid and stump grinder all in one trip. That's why I'm looking at this option.

Believe me, I've looked at the option of selling my towable lift and buying a forestry truck with chip box but I have created a niche in my local market with the towable lift. I can get into back yards where big trucks can't go and am doing a lot of difficult removals and prune jobs where others can't do them and climbing would be difficult (rotten willows, storm damage, etc).


----------



## John464 (Jun 11, 2009)

hmm i see. Sounds like you need another truck. You have too many toys and not enough drivers/employees. I usually have the spiderlift on one 20ft roll back trailer being towed by a log truck. The grinder and skid loader on one 20ft equipment trailer being towed by a log truck. The chipper behind the chipper truck. Then again I run crews of 5-7 men with the same amount of toys. I think 3 employees and 3 trucks would make you more profitable if you have the work to fit the added expense. Sounds like you have all but 1 truck and 1 employee to make some serious $$$$.


----------



## arbor pro (Jun 11, 2009)

John464 said:


> hmm i see. Sounds like you need another truck. You have too many toys and not enough drivers/employees. I usually have the spiderlift on one 20ft roll back trailer being towed by a log truck. The grinder and skid loader on one 20ft equipment trailer being towed by a log truck. The chipper behind the chipper truck. Then again I run crews of 5-7 men with the same amount of toys. I think 3 employees and 3 trucks would make you more profitable if you have the work to fit the added expense. Sounds like you have all but 1 truck and 1 employee to make some serious $$$$.



Two things missing to do what you're suggesting:

1) work load to support it - don't have it at this time
2) enough time to go that big. This is my part-time gig. I have a full-time job that pays too good and has too good of benefits to go into tree work full-time.

I do have a lot of equipment for a part-time tree service but I manage to do a LOT of tree work during the 20 or so hours a week that I'm using it. I probably do more in that 20 hours than most of the other local tree services do in 40. part of it is the equipment setup I have and part of it is motivation. I work my butt off and I pay my part-time ground guy enough to where he knows I expect him to work his butt off too. Most guys around here pay their ground guys $10-12/hr. I pay $16/hr and the clock keeps running during lunch. If, by the end of the day, my helper and I are dead tired and sore from head to foot, that tells me that we worked a good day.

Since I don't need a lot of income off of my tree service, i put most of my profit back into upgrading my equipment. Better equipment makes me more money which I continue to put back into getting even better equipment. Eventually, i will have the 'perfect' equipment setup and will start puting more of that money into my own pocket. Until then, I'm looking at the big picture and trying to utilize the right equipment so that I can do the work of a full-time tree service with only a two-man crew and while working only 20 hours a week. It takes a lot of pre-planning and careful scheduling of jobs but last year I had one heck of a year and can only hope that this year and the next are even half as good...


----------



## John464 (Jun 11, 2009)

That makes sense sticking it out for the benefits and such. Sounds like you have a busy schedule owning a tree service and working full time at another job. Hats off to you for hustling like that! I saw Homlen's and while its nice, doesnt hold enough and would get filled in 10 mins. Keep running to dump. Im definitely going to keep an eye out for your new custom built setup. Id love to see the tall version 14ft arbortech chip body mounted on a trailer/12"chipper combo. Not sure its possible unless you are pulling it with an over CDL vehicle. GMC 8500 rounded over with a load of logs pulling something like that would be sweet, but would not be something id send out everyday due to the cumbersome manuevering it would require on a lot of residential properties. Id need 4 men just watching me trying to point the chipper to the staged brush.


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 12, 2009)

How about setting up a chipper mounted on a turntable like the bandit trailer but at the front shooting into a dump box on the truck. Then you'll have plenty of chip capacity, room on the trailer for eqpt. and logs and if needed throw wood in the box too.
Edit: Actually you wouldn't even need the turntable with being able to turn the chute just mount the chipper sideways.

I've been dreaming about converting my dump trailer into something like this pic. with a box at the front not quite so big, maybe 5 feet long and 12 ft. dump bed behind it. I think it'd make a near perfect landscape trailer that could carry a skid too. Only problem would be getting it titled at 10K GVW or less to avoid the CDL.Wonder if extending the frame on my dump trailer would still be strong enough?


----------



## arbor pro (Jun 15, 2009)

I got a quote from a builder in NE on puting the trailer together for me. The price he quoted me included everything but mounting my chipper on the finished trailer. Here's what he spec'd out for me:

Est. length of trailer frame to be 20'
8'x8'x6' tall box on front of frame
curb side to hinge at top to dump
opening in back for blower
side dump with DC power unit
battery, cables, 12' hand set
tandem 3 1/2" cylinders
back 12' to be built above the wheels
curb side to have platform 4'x12' with steel deck
Bi-fold ramp off back for loader to load
street side to have a basic outer rail frame 4'x12'
Chipper unit would need to be mounted as required
Basic bumper pull straight hitch
2 1/2" pintle hitch, 12K drop leg Jack, spring
breakaway kit, LED lights, wiring in conduit
DC power unit enclosed in box on hitch
Colors: RED< BLACK<BLUE>GRAY
others available

I will give you pricing according to axle applications>>

3-- 7,000# spring axles elec. 16" 10ply radials
$10,950.00

3-- 7,000# Torsion axles elec. 16" 10ply radials
$11,350.00

2-- 10,000# GD spring axles elec. 215-75R 17.5 16ply singles (4)
$11,950.00

Options:
14ply tires on 16" wheels -- $350.00
gooseneck hitch -- $650.00
spare 16" wheel & mount -- $250.00
spare 17.5 wheel and mount-- $400.00

And here are some questions I asked of him along with his replies:

1) you have a 12’ deckover platform spec’d for the rear – 4’ for mini skid loader and 4’ area for chipper. What would the approx height of that deck be? The top of the trailer frame upon which the chipper currently sits is about 20” from the ground. I am a bit concerned about having it significantly higher as it will make loading the chipper more difficult (have to lift higher). A - According to the picture of the chipper it would sit about the top of the fender 35"s. A - unless part of it well sit inside the wheels 
2) Will the 2 – 10k spring axles make the trailer any higher than the triple 7k axles? A - not much maybe 37"s 
3) Will the 2 – 10k axles corner better than the triples? A - Usually, triples are harder on tires dragging them in short turns 
4) Will the 2- 10k axles handle the weight of the trailer whether empty of chips or fully-loaded any better/same/worse than the triples would? A - probably the same 
5) How much room would there be in the case of either 2- 10k axles or 3- 7k axles from the tires to the front of the frame? you may have about the length of the dumping box which is 8'L. I am looking at possibly wanting a toolbox mounted along the non-hinge side of the trailer and, if possible, to be long enough to accommodate an 8’ or 9’ gas powered pruning saw among other things. One of the photos of the holmen tree service trailer shows a toolbox that they added to the trailer after the fact… A - I can get a two door aluminum 16x13x96 and mount there for about$1,150.00. One could possibly be built under the box along the main frame stringers. 
6) Just wondering why dual lift cylinders vs a scissors lift? A - Cylinders are less money, scissors is about $790 more. 
7) Any idea what the total weight of the trailer would be finished (non including chipper mounted) A - guessing 5000--5500 
8) Any idea what the tongue weight would be with no chips loaded in the box and with the 4500# chipper mounted on the frame and 2500# mini skid steer loaded next to it and what the tongue weight would be with 7000# of chips loaded in the box? A - with 7,000#' on back you would want a lot of that over the axles to not get the hitch to light. So as you load the box a lot of that weight will go to the hitch.
9) The bi-fold ramp – will that be built heavy enough to accommodate the 2500# skid steer plus a few more hundred pounds should I need to load it with a log in the grapple? Is there any chance that the middle hinge will rust up or get bent and cause problems down the road? possible If so, would a longer 6’ aluminum curved ramp work better? The stump grinder being loaded onto the Holmen Tree trailer is only 1100#. My skid steer is significantly heavier and I am just concerned as to whether the bi-fold ramp will hold up. I have a bifold piano-hinge ramp on a cargo carrier for my pickup and, after a few years, it rusted and bent and does not hinge right anymore. My guess is the piano hinge wasn’t strong enough and it should have been a 1” solid rod through a pipe type of hinge. A - We don't do aluminum. Why couldn't we just make a couple of ladder ramps, say 6-7' long and have them slide in under the back when stored? They would be more ridged and less likely to bend. Beings you are using a heavier skid steer I would go with a one piece ramp. 
10) I would like to have a short side on the mini skid side of the platform just in case the mini skid was to slide sideways somehow. Something like a 1/4”x6” flat iron welded to the side and maybe a couple of tie down points on front and back of platform in case I want to chain it down… A - sure we can do that add about $140.00
11) The prices you spec’d – that is for a completely built and painted trailer of my color choice with only the chipper to be mounted in order to be a finished product? YES 

Anyone have any more thoughts on this? It looks like a complete package will run me around $12-13k. Mounting my chipper will cost another $1k. One of my biggest concerns is his wanting to mount the chipper on a deckover frame. I'm worried it will be too tall. However, it is too long to mount sideways on a drop deck frame and, if it is mounted length-wise on a drop deck frame then it is too wide to also load the 36" mini skid next to it.

Just trying to decide if it's worth the $14k investment (not including the cost of my chipper).........??????????


----------



## arbor pro (Jun 15, 2009)

I just emailed him three more questions...

1)	What will the main trailer frame be built out of and what will the chip box be made out of (what size and gauge of steel)?
2)	If the axles are placed to handle the weight of the chipper and mini skid, would it be safe to estimate that, when the chip box is loaded, approximately half of that weight would go to the hitch and half on the axles or is that incorrect?
3)	Will the dual lift cylinders work as well and stand up as well as a scissors hoist or are they more prone to twisting?


----------



## arbor pro (Jun 15, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> It's fun thinking about options that improves our efficiency but I would never tie up my only chipper on such a monster trailer. I'm get my chipper in tight places that the trailer your are designing would never go. I realize you are wanting to take fewer trucks to the job site but in the end you are going to work harder and get less work done, IMO.



I typically don't try to get my chipper into tight places. That's why I have the mini skid - to forward the brush to the chipper so the chipper can stay on the street.

$14k is a lot of money and it's by no means a perfect setup. I can already see some drawbacks from having the side dump vs an end dump (can't get the chips dumped as neatly as with an end dump and need a bigger area to dump the chips in). However, i can also see the advantages to it.


----------



## arbor pro (Jun 15, 2009)

arbor pro said:


> I just emailed him three more questions...
> 
> 1)	What will the main trailer frame be built out of and what will the chip box be made out of (what size and gauge of steel)?
> 2)	If the axles are placed to handle the weight of the chipper and mini skid, would it be safe to estimate that, when the chip box is loaded, approximately half of that weight would go to the hitch and half on the axles or is that incorrect?
> 3)	Will the dual lift cylinders work as well and stand up as well as a scissors hoist or are they more prone to twisting?



Answers to questions:

1) What will the main trailer frame be built out of and what will the chip box be made out of (what size and gauge of steel)? The main frame if we go with 10K axles would go with at least a 8x2x 1/4" tube frame or something in the 15+ lb. weight. The box we use 3x2x3/16" tube for main box frames on our dumps, 3"ch cross sills on 16"c. The top box frame I would propose tubing again because of the strength, at least a 2x2. the outside sheet material would be 14ga. Normally 10ga. floors 

2) If the axles are placed to handle the weight of the chipper and mini skid, would it be safe to estimate that, when the chip box is loaded, approximately half of that weight would go to the hitch and half on the axles or is that incorrect? Your probably going to be close to that. 

3) Will the dual lift cylinders work as well and stand up as well as a scissors hoist or are they more prone to twisting? I have used twin cylinders on most all my dumps from 12' on up to as much as 18' length and have not had a problem. Most lifting capacities on two cylinders is 5-6ton. With only a 8' box and a lift of 7,000#'s we could get by with a single 4"x48" cylinder. The scissors are good as well only the first cost is higher because I use a 18,000 rated hoist.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jun 15, 2009)

I was just adding up your numbers. If they are right, your trailer, with everything loaded is going to weigh 19,500 lbs. That's a lot of weight to be towing around with a one ton truck with a tag trailer, even without the back of the truck full of logs.


----------



## Curbside (Jun 15, 2009)

You know I totally understand what your trying to do but just a word of caution. I know their is a word in German that says it the best but I cant remember how it sounds but what it means is this. "You can improve on something so much to make it so good that it becomes useless." I have been guilty of this on occassion and I have seen others do it as well. 

That setup would be awesome because everything would be with you but the weight and the size of the unit will be awkward and bog you down. If your set on it maybe look into a complete aluminum trailer to keep the weight down.


----------



## arbor pro (Jun 17, 2009)

Well, I put this idea on the back burner for the summer. I think that if I want to proceed with it, I'm going to need a bigger truck to haul the new trailer with - expecially if I also want to load logs onto the truck. Total weight will likely run upards of 26k when fully loaded. Too much for a 1 ton.

It's tough living the life of an equipment junkie - always wanting to upgrade and buy newer better stuff...


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Jun 19, 2009)

Best idea I've seen yet.
One ? for ya, will your chipper fit sideways on the trailer so you could get both your mini and grinder on the rear of trailer.


----------



## arbor pro (Jun 19, 2009)

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> Best idea I've seen yet.
> One ? for ya, will your chipper fit sideways on the trailer so you could get both your mini and grinder on the rear of trailer.



Unfortunately, no. It's 10'-5" from infeed chute to front of the engine housing. 9' is max width if mounted sideways. I mgiht have to look at the morbarks. I think some of the older models are quite a bit shorter. Maybe I can find a good 12" cap one that will fit sideways. I know that the 9" ones will because that's what bandit and morbark use on their chipper/combo units. But, I'd like a 12" cap chipper.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Jun 20, 2009)

Don't know if this would work but somethin I've been dreamin about.
If you had a transmision mounted hyraulic pump on a pickup, like on an allison in a gm pickup, and a PTO driven chipper that would normally mount to a tractor. Could you run the chipper hyraulically with said hydraulic pump and modified hydraulic drive on the chipper? This could potentially save alot of weight and space.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jun 20, 2009)

I had a guy tell me that he saw a bunch of davey tree trucks that had that. Doesn't seem like it would be very fuel efficient to me. It would make for a compact machine though, for sure.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Jun 20, 2009)

Bearcreek said:


> I had a guy tell me that he saw a bunch of davey tree trucks that had that. Doesn't seem like it would be very fuel efficient to me. It would make for a compact machine though, for sure.



Are you refering to the hydraulic operation? I would like to believe that if powered by late model diesels such as the Duramax, Powerstroke, and cummins it shouldn't be too bad on fuel.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jun 21, 2009)

Unimog with PTO chipper in front and pulling big trailer at back. It is possible to overinvent the wheel. And nothing screams coolness like a mog, possibly the ultimate tough work truck.


----------



## treeoperations (Jun 21, 2009)

a fellow arborist here in auckland has a chipper hanging on the back of his unimog and what a weapon but hes wasting 250 pto hp on a 9 inch chipper, doesnt matter if the blades are blunt though with that power haha.

as for hydrulic forget it the power loss would be far to much and the space saved by not having a motor would be taken up by a huge resivoir and cooler system or youll have a screaming pump when the air in the hot oil starts up setting everything


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jun 21, 2009)

treeoperations said:


> a fellow arborist here in auckland has a chipper hanging on the back of his unimog and what a weapon but hes wasting 250 pto hp on a 9 inch chipper, doesnt matter if the blades are blunt though with that power haha.
> 
> as for hydrulic forget it the power loss would be far to much and the space saved by not having a motor would be taken up by a huge resivoir and cooler system or youll have a screaming pump when the air in the hot oil starts up setting everything



I thought most mogs were only 120-150hp. Have you seen that one on trademe? If i thought I could get it up the driveways my current truck does I would buy it in a heartbeat. Sadly my town is to tight for room for one. But I dreams of mogs will continue.
Great think about PTO chippers is that it keeps your engine nice and warm for the overloaded struggle home, hate thrashing my cold, overloaded little workhorse home at the end of a hard day.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jun 21, 2009)

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> Are you refering to the hydraulic operation? I would like to believe that if powered by late model diesels such as the Duramax, Powerstroke, and cummins it shouldn't be too bad on fuel.



I didn't see them myself. The guy just said they ran off a pto from the truck. I would assume they were hydraulic powered pto's, but im not sure. As mentioned in an above post you lose a lot of efficiency running something off hydraulics rather than directly from the engine. I have a Morbark model 13 chipper with a cummins 4bt engine, which is basically a four cylinder version of the engine that is used in my Dodge truck. There's no way that the chipper would be as easy on fuel if it had the 6bt engine running it, let alone indirectly through a hydro pto. The advantage of having a more compact machine might outweigh that disadvantage though, not sure.


----------



## treeoperations (Jun 22, 2009)

TimberMcPherson said:


> I thought most mogs were only 120-150hp. Have you seen that one on trademe? If i thought I could get it up the driveways my current truck does I would buy it in a heartbeat. Sadly my town is to tight for room for one. But I dreams of mogs will continue.
> Great think about PTO chippers is that it keeps your engine nice and warm for the overloaded struggle home, hate thrashing my cold, overloaded little workhorse home at the end of a hard day.




most mogs in nz are ex army jobs and there under powerd pieces of ####, the guy i know up here brought his one with him from england, had to convert it to right hand drive and all that but was worth the money, they are a big unit, no room for one in wellington thats for real i struggle driving round down there in my short wheel base safari.

as for the mogs, there all the same motor but they change out fuel pumps and turbos to up the Hp, this one side dumps as the chipper hangs off its arse, up front he has a 15ton winch, said he was going to put a pto driven stumper on the front but havent seen him for while.

back to the hydrulic idea, my hydralic guy reacons u loose 15% of power at pump end and same again at the drive end so thats 30% loss which is a #### load and it wont be any more compact due to the hydralic tank and coolers as the oil would get far to hot.


i ran a hydralic stumper on my bobcat 323 and as the oil got hotter it loast power, was bloody useless in the end, so i working on a 40hp deutz motor with a direct drive cutter that i pick up with my digger haha


----------



## treeoperations (Jun 22, 2009)

TimberMcPherson said:


> I thought most mogs were only 120-150hp. Have you seen that one on trademe? If i thought I could get it up the driveways my current truck does I would buy it in a heartbeat. Sadly my town is to tight for room for one. But I dreams of mogs will continue.
> Great think about PTO chippers is that it keeps your engine nice and warm for the overloaded struggle home, hate thrashing my cold, overloaded little workhorse home at the end of a hard day.



i looked up the one on trademe, its tree cares old one and id say itd be absolutely raped raggerd and would be needing alot of work, i dont think itd meet safety standards either but for 12 g could be good score


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Aug 14, 2009)

http://www.felling.com/trailers/hydraulicdump/sidedump/index.asp


----------



## treeoperations (Aug 15, 2009)

how are ya getting on arbor pro, i keen to see what ya come up with keep us posted


----------



## arbor pro (Aug 19, 2009)

treeoperations said:


> how are ya getting on arbor pro, i keen to see what ya come up with keep us posted



Put this on hold until I get a bigger truck to pull the new trailer with. I think my f350 would be burdened by the heavy load when fully loaded with chips and a load of logs on the truck's flatbed. I need an f700 with a 14' dump bed or something of the like.

Might look around this winter for something. I also wanted to get through this season and see how business was looking. The phone got a bit slow for awhile and I decided spending more money right now might not be the smartest thing.

If I proceed with this, I'll keep you informed...


----------



## Bearcreek (Aug 19, 2009)

:agree2:


----------



## arbor pro (Aug 20, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> It's not a good idea!
> 
> If you do go through with it design it so the chipper can be removed and towed on it's own. Permanently fastening a chipper to a monster trailer is not a wise move, IMO.



I've already decided that, if I mount a chipper to a trailer, I will also have a second towable unit so I can get it into tighter places. IF I do this, I will likely keep my 200+ chipper as it is and buy a 9" chipper to put on the trailer...IF I do this. Still bouncing different ideas around.


----------



## Mowingman (Aug 20, 2009)

Why build your own when you can buy almost exactly what you want.
A company called "Debris Systems", builds trailers that have up to 17' of deck space, with a side dump debris box. I believe they will customize the dump box however you want it set up. Check their website for photos of their trailers. They are really nice.
Jeff


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Aug 20, 2009)

I like the idea of a combo trailer, but I can't make one work here in NC. State law says any trailer that exceeds 10,000 lbs requires a driver with a CDL. Exception made for RV's. 
Rick


----------



## BCbound (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey Guys,
Any idea what the bandit or morbark units cost? I've been looking around and can't seem to find any used or new to figure out the price comparisons.

Thanks


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.felling.com/trailers/hydraulicdump/sidedump/index.asp

I called Felling and they will build to your specs.


----------



## arbor pro (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm working on making a deal on a vermeer 1800 chipper right now. I used to own one and loved it. Not exactly the direction I was thinking about taking with the combo trailer but, the 1800 I'm looking at seems like a good deal.


----------



## lt1nut (Sep 21, 2009)

Are you allowed to tow two trailers in your state? Yes, backing up is/would be a nightmare.

What about putting the grinder on the same trailer as the aerial when needed? If the aerial isn't needed you could load logs on it.

What about a trailer for the mini, grinder, and chipper? Blow into the truck and logs into the other truck and/or aerial trailer? If you don't need the grinder for a job use that space for some logs?

Do you chip enough in the 9"-12" size to make it a royal pita to drop down to a 9" chipper and haul those logs that would have been chipped?

I realize you've put the idea on hold but figured I'd share what you've got running through my head....


----------

